# So let's talk about how excited we are



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I was just watching the first snowfall in Mammoth. The familiar giddyness, shit-eating grin, and general excitement is in the air. 

Nobody else in my office can relate to the sentiment.

But I am fucking STOKED as hell that it's almost shred season.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Goosebumps travel up my arms and down my spine at the thought. Seriously. And the air in my house is dense with anticipation. I've been going back and forth inspecting old gear and looking for things I might need and the season is only 2 months away!! Damn, I wish I was in Colorado or Utah right now.


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't know if excited is the right word for me. More than anything, this is the time of year I just start to freak out in anticipation. It slowly starts to come on with back to school sales, halloween decorations starting to go up, and now NBA pre-season basketball. I'm like a junkie that knows their dealer is holding, but they're just not answering their phone...


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

HWAARRRRGGGHHHH I wanna fly out to CO just to shred but no moneys


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Loveland opened up today

A-Basin Friday


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I still have 1 - 1 1/2 months before I can even dust off my rock board. What the hell am I doing here?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Riding season is still a month away for me at least. I'm excited but concerned as well, I kinda need to get my gear in order and I've got a lot of work on my desk right now, hopefully I can get it cleared off soon and start riding!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

It's crazy how many people talk about coming out here to board. and I just consider it home. 


yeah it's the coolest shit you'll ever snowboard, assholes!




just kidding. 








but really..Vail on a powder day is the most epic thing you will experience. Miles of powder covered bowls. All with lifts..


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I still got another month or so to wait. Once the mountains get covered I will be sooo stoked!


----------



## Muusers (Sep 28, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> but really..Vail on a powder day is the most epic thing you will experience. Miles of powder covered bowls. All with lifts..


*drools*

Are there any jobs for mechanical engineers in that region?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

I know what you mean. Its been on my mind since the beginning of this month, its getting to the point where its almost distracting. I have been watching a bunch of videos and thats not helping.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Spring snowboarding, whoop whoop


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm so stoked that I wake up every morning doing a double back flip out of bed to get the day started, and then fallow it up by putting my goggles on and watching a snowboard video! 

The count down is ON!

I know, I know, pretty much the biggest dork ever....


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I totally amped up. I've been shopping and gathering new gear for over a month now!


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> but really..Vail on a powder day is the most epic thing you will experience. Miles of powder covered bowls. All with lifts..


i just pooped my pants. and i mean that in the best possible way. too bad i need a 4 hour plane ride to shred The 'rado. Damnit why do i live here.....


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Loves2ride said:


> I'm so stoked that I wake up every morning doing a double back flip out of bed





Loves2ride said:


> I know, I know, pretty much the biggest dork ever....


No actually you sound pretty savage


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

is it sad that i put on all my snowboard gear and watched snowboard videos for like 2 hours last night?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Sooo much anticipation. I've been looking at gear for a couple weeks now too, all in anticipation for a season thats over a month away. The snow couldn't come faster! This in-between cold weather, frosty but not snowing, is the biggest tease ever.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

I wanted to learn to hit some decent jumps, ect. this this year so I bought a helmet. It came in the mail today. It goes without saying that I am wearing it as I type this


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

Muusers said:


> *drools*
> 
> Are there any jobs for mechanical engineers in that region?


yup. my roomate just was hired for that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

on scale of one to ten im pretty much at an eleven. it snowed here the other day me and my buddies put our gear and watched..nerds. i know


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i took a metals class this year just so i could weld some rails together i will be making a 20 foot handrail soon and i am soo excited to set it up


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm in the some boat as you. When I see rain, I think of snow in the mountain and it did just dad in Mammoth. They're actually opening on tomorrow and letting everyone get in for free. Man, I wish I can go up for Mammoth but I have things to do that just doesn't make it happen. I've been checking resorts' website in CA like a hawk for any news of opening up. After the next storm hits, I'll be on Mammoth


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

kernz said:


> is it sad that i put on all my snowboard gear and watched snowboard videos for like 2 hours last night?


hmm...Yes


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Super stoked...

Already as others stated lookin at equipment..our season usually doesnt start until Thanksgiving time around here..we stll dont really have any snow yet though ..it comes then melts 

Funny thing is i always end up spending more money on crap i dont really need but i want..like i want to get better thermals this year and get some UA Coldgear...and i dont really need new goggles but i wanna try out some spherical goggles like EG2's to see if they fit with my helmet...then i gotta buy a new set of Superfeet since my old ones are gone...

*Edit* Holy fuck shits...i just looked..1700 bones for a Mammoth season pass? Are you fucking joking me? Lol...and i thought i was getting raped at $450 for our Meadows pass...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Super stoked...
> 
> Already as others stated lookin at equipment..our season usually doesnt start until Thanksgiving time around here..we stll dont really have any snow yet though ..it comes then melts
> 
> ...


Yeah, its seriously expensive. I bought some new gloves and beanie for the season because I lost them the last time i went riding. I also checked out the IS forma goggles because they look sick. Although I have a pretty good goggles from anon, I really want the IS one. So many options....


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

I am soooo pumped for this season suppose to get a lot of good snow this year im physced woohoo!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Just made my first snowman and snow angel of the season! First turns shortly...


----------



## stk525 (Oct 11, 2009)

I am sitting in my living room, I have my board and new Bern helmet and my jacket sitting on the couch in front of my big picture window. I am across the room in a chair with my laptop typing this and looking out the window as it snows. I am physically aching for the season to start so I can head to the mountains. Ever morning I sprint up the stairs to see if my copy of Neverland has shown up yet because I have seen That's It, That's All every day for the past month and its getting old quick. It cant come fast enough!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm flying down to LA next week, and looked into the costs of renting a truck and staying at Mammoth for a couple nights. All-in-all it would be < $500 for 2 people, but sadly can't get out of some responsibilities so can't do it. Guess I won't be getting some turns in...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

going to get some new Ions tonight... and then im hopefully done spending money this year.. didnt plan on buying any new gear... ended up with a new Custom V-rocker, New Cartels and now new boots... hmmm just add it to my "collection" of previous setups... slow economy what?

Cant wait for Baker to open... grew up in Deming (about 40 minutes below the mt..) moved to an hour and ten away for the past few years and now bought a house about 45 minutes away... COME ON SNOW.

Freezing level is anywhere from 6500-8000 right now in the N. Cascades (Where as Pan Dome is 5000)

Looking at the 7 day at the top o' baker... today 12-18 tonight 15-21 DROP FREEZING LEVEL, DROP


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Me and my friends are going to mammoth saturday! yeee!


----------



## Rieber (Mar 11, 2009)

My friends and I are so excited we considered car pooling out to Colorado for weekend of Nov 20th to ride for 2/3 days and drive home. I want to go but need to save for regular season. We would be driving from Chicago, less than 12 hour drive or so.


----------



## Noodle (Mar 10, 2009)

I gotta wait until feburary before I can hit the slopes again, can't wait until college when I'm free to go when I want!

Anyone else getting withdrawal symptoms? I've put on all my gear a good 10 times and watched out cold this summer...
I tried wearing my trousers (extra baggy) longboarding to try and get the vibe, ended up wheeling over them


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Well to help combat my itchiness to get onto the snow I set up a few tarps and a little 7 foot rail this weekend to at least strap in and be on a board. I actually think it made it a lot worse though haha...


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

i'm currently camping outside greek peak right now. just waiting. so far i've banged to chipmunks and a deer i was so excited for snow.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i hit up mammoth on saturday, conditions were shit but it was nice to be on a board again. i cant wait till my local mountain opens. :thumbsup:


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

i have been watching my local ski resort too, sugar bowl in truckee, and this made the anticipation go through the roof:

Boreal Live Mountain Camera


----------



## 360FacePlant (Dec 7, 2008)

Two months from today, I will be jumping on a plane to Geneva to spend the season in the French Alps. It will be awesome.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I love and hate October. All the anticipation is great, the wait sucks.

COP is open, but it's been raining a lot, so the snow is brutal.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

Anticipation is at capacity. Second season riding, waiting for the snow to fall. 1 1/2- 2 months if I'm lucky. Recently got some new gear lime pants=awesome. All I need now is some new socks and gloves and I'm all set. The wait is driving me crazy.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

There are some hills (close to 1000 ft vert) about a mile from my house that are part of a public natural area. I took a hike up there today to scout out a place to build a freestyle run. I found a nice straight run with a fairly consistent mid-slope and no rocks. I just had to clear a few fallen trees out of the way. Once the snow falls I'll be able to build 5 or 6 jumps along the path. Now all I need is snow


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

mt snow was open last weekend i missed it tho =( but im pumped to go got a new setup rome graft with 390s and libertines should be sick for the park!


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm hoping big boulder can pull a November 9 opening out of thin air although the long range forecasts dont look too promising.. in that case I might only be three weeks away. Otherwise its still about 2 months for regular riding at least.

Damnit this wait's killin me


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

I dying sitting here in my cubicle.. I need to move out to CO, anyone know of any entry level jobs, i.e sales, I.T, econ major/ polysci minors?

East Coast does NOT rock.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Apparently i am very stoked...

Last night i kid you not i dreamed i was snowboarding with my buddies from Middle school(15 years ago) that moved away...and somehow i was looking at buying a Subaru at the same time i was at the mountain...all i remember is asking the sales guy how much the car was and he started rambling about the features, i got frustrated it was taking so long and looked at the lift line and said i gotta go ...very trippy..and i was doing straight jumps off kickers which is still well beyond my ability...very weird dream :d


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

I made a list of all the urban jibs and hits i want to hit once it snows. Cant wait!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I already developed goggle tan and it's not even November yet.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Rieber said:


> My friends and I are so excited we considered car pooling out to Colorado for weekend of Nov 20th to ride for 2/3 days and drive home. I want to go but need to save for regular season. We would be driving from Chicago, less than 12 hour drive or so.


From chicago to summit city is about a 16 hr drive. maybe a lil longer. You will never get to summit city in 12 hours from chicago... However alot of resorts in our area will be open at the end of november so if your gunna take the long drive to CO you may as well wait till there is more snow & the terrian is 100% open on the resorts you know? Why drive so far for early season..? you'll beable to board in the IL/WI area at that time. You may beable to make it to CO BOARDER in 12 hours but there are no mountains or resorts there. Cascade(wi) & chestnut(il) opened last year around nov 21st.


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

As crazy as it is, I started boarding last season and all I can think about is shredding the hills again. It's all I think and talk about now, and I'm sure my friends are getting sick of hearing expect for the few that ride with me. 

Anybody riding Blue Mountain, Collingwood this year? I'll be there probably every weekend. lol


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

i am so excited i have been checking the weather at least twice a day and reading all the weather statements:dunno:


----------



## tlatmdeh (Oct 23, 2009)

I think about snowboarding like 24/7 but before i gotta earn some money and buy ma new snoboard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

I am SO excited. I get to ride for another season. It is my first back to back. I get to travel and ride in a different country for the first time. Yeaaaha!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

NZ_Josh said:


> I am SO excited. I get to ride for another season. It is my first back to back. I get to travel and ride in a different country for the first time. Yeaaaha!


seconded... will end up being three when i get back to nz


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

good shit, Same here, where you spending the summer? And I'm SO SO SO much more excited now. My visa just got approved so i can teach over there, Ontario here we come!!!! Ahhhh crazy amping.

Woohooo.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice, i have a mate going to whistler and one going to marmot. I'm going to india for 3 months, surf the himilayas, leave in a month


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Epiic man. Theres surf up there? You should snowboard some gnarly arse 45o slopes with 100 foot deep crevasses. Extreme


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Nah bro, no surf  im boarding the whole time, was a figure of speech


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Cool bro, post up some pic-churs. and where u ride in NZ.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Mostly whakapapa, but i've got myself a splitty and have been doing a bit of BC riding, you?


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Has anyone boarded down the Himalayas? (....snowboard..not ski)


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Huh? what do you mean by boarded down the himilayas


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

sorry...kind of a thread jack.

Has anyone gone to the top of one of those mountains in the Himalayas then boarded down...As in, has it been done? That's what I mean.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

yep, one of them has a gondola

GULMARG '08/09


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Didn't think it was possible. Though it almost feels like they're cheating, taking a gondola instead of doing it the old-fashioned way. I know it sounds stupid. But it's as if you earn the right to ride down the Himalayas once you've gone through all the crap to get to the top. 

Eh...what do I know?:dunno:


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just checked the forecast at MHM. 8-12 tonight and 3-7 tomorrow on top of the few inches i could see on the webcamsand more expected for the rest of the week. Sounds like an opening could be possible within the next few weeks if this continues.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got both boards with wax waiting to be scraped the first day, switched the bindings to the one that will be ridden first as a rock board, checking snow weather sites and webcams semi-daily already though its probably a month away...

Have conversations about boarding pretty much daily with at least one person, stare longingly at my board while passing it at least once a week.

Today there was a little frosting of snow on the North Shore mtns in Vancouver, and what looks to be a healthy sized dump in Whistler.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

so stoked i keep the stevens pass weather cam up on my computer @ work.. i dont even like to ride Stevens.. ha

Baker is getting snow! Praying for a thanksgiving opening.. hiking this weekend


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

dmojr said:


> so stoked i keep the stevens pass weather cam up on my computer @ work.. i dont even like to ride Stevens.. ha
> 
> Baker is getting snow! Praying for a thanksgiving opening.. hiking this weekend


You mean hiking as in hiking to ride or just hiking to hike ? I was wondering if Baker has some easy access to the glacier for a few quick turns before they open... If you got any info on that PM me please!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Free_Rider said:


> As crazy as it is, I started boarding last season and all I can think about is shredding the hills again. It's all I think and talk about now, and I'm sure my friends are getting sick of hearing expect for the few that ride with me.


Don't worry I'm the same way and all of my friends are too lol :dunno:


----------

